# Garden Shed ( progress pics )



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
Here are a few progress pics of my garden shed that i am working on.

It is 12' x 10' x 14' high and has 6 roofs, 12 hips , 8 valleys and 15 windows.
The exterior will be done with 4x8 sheets of Chalet board ( wood panel siding )


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool garden shed. Pretty fancy.
Some kid would love that.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That is just schweet. I'll bet you could sell a crapload of those if you advertised.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks woodman and Big Dave 

I would like to have plans drawn up of this shed and also a playhouse i did a few years ago.
They could even be built in kit form
The playhouse is half the size but very similar .

I just don,t know how to go about it yet. :blink:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi John

That's not a garden shed, that's a guest house for visiting in-laws. Thought you had us fooled, didn't you? Looks great!

Gerry


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Gerry :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

John

Great looking shed. Very creative. Makes me want to tear mine down.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks cabinetman 
I think i will use it for a sitting area in the summer and then i will build another shed for my garden tractors.
I kind of got carried away. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

John that is outright primo! I like the quasi modular construction technique too! :thumbsup:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Outstanding:thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Texas Timbers and jpw23 for the nice comments.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks even better finished. Nice work.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

John, can I move in?

mark
http://markmeyerwoodworking.com


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

mmwood 1

Are you an inlaw?

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

NOW THAT'S A GARDEN SHED!!!!! Way to go Cranbrook2. I just love the character and multi roof lines you have created in you design. So often you see boring old sheds but that is absolutely gorgeous:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone .:thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone , well i finally managed to finish my shed this week . I decided to use it as a TV home theater room during the summer months and storage in the winter . In a few years it will be converted to a playhouse for my granddaughter .


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Totaly amazing, very well done


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice work! Better than my first home...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

A little insulation, some heat, and some plumbing, and you could rent that puppy out. Nicely done.

Gerry


----------



## rkmcswain (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the very nice replies :thumbsup:


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

All it needs now is a deer head, a fireplace and a cup of coffee!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Much more like a Swiss chalet then a garden shed! Looks great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you kidding me?  A garden shed? 
That is just unbelievably gorgeous. What a fantastic job. I'd be making people wipe their feet before putting anything away. Heck, I'd be hanging some of those hospital slippers at the entrance for people to put over their shoes so as not to get dirt on the floor.
That is, without a doubt, the shed of all sheds.
I am impressed. :yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> I kind of got carried away. :laughing:


You Think. You need to by a new tractor because the one you have is not worthy of the shed.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone !
Last year i had to move and i wasn,t leaving it behind :no::laughing:

It took 2 1/2 hours to move 25 kms .



















This is it,s new home now .
It will be used as my granddaughters playhouse next year when she gets back from Australia .


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I just built a 12x12 that I was kinda proud of until I saw this. Mine is a box with an a-frame roof. Looks fantastic great work!


----------

